# Active Sound Design (ASD) Retrofit progress



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

kkapdolee said:


> I have Harmon Kardon (my sig below).


I am not shure but I think harman in F30 dont have MOST ring connected to amplifier , you need to cut wires for audio signal between Headunit and amplifier and root it to ASD module ( connections are shown in first posts and is found in Rheingolg too ) and connect +12v , GND , Power on from Headunit and CAN lines from ASD module to KCAN2


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have checked the diagram to install ASD with my HK amplifier (with ASD) and NBT. Should be quite easy but i can't find the connector on the amplifier end to connect it with ASD. 

Anyone know what is the part number for HK amplifier to connect with ASD? Do i need to purchase the bracket as well for ASD and the part number?

Thanks.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Do your amplifier have MOST connector on it or only wires ?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes i have most connected to my nbt but since mine was retrofitted, i am not sure whether they used connector or not. I think i need to open up and take a look. Thanks.


----------



## kkapdolee (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone know of any shop or individual in Houston who would retrofit or at least help me part of the way retrofitting Active Sound Design?

I just asked a place called Moter Werks with a link to this thread and they said there is just too much programming.

Any other places I should ask?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

I made one crazy thing but is more good than just sound from speakers , i install additional amplifier and some bass under seat speaker from hifi bmw f01 install in storage surface, trunk floor and make holes in plastic to make woofer soud outside of ther car and now my car sounds like 550d ASD but not only inside the car


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

ac_schnitzer said:


> I made one crazy thing but is more good than just sound from speakers , i install additional amplifier and some bass under seat speaker from hifi bmw f01 install in storage surface, trunk floor and make holes in plastic to make woofer soud outside of ther car and now my car sounds like 550d ASD but not only inside the car


So you're basically broadcasting your engine sound to the world? :rofl:


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

noo not my engine 4cil. sound but sound generated from ASD module


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Can share what size of pins you have bought to connect ASD to Harman Amplifier?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

ac_schnitzer said:


> I made one crazy thing but is more good than just sound from speakers , i install additional amplifier and some bass under seat speaker from hifi bmw f01 install in storage surface, trunk floor and make holes in plastic to make woofer soud outside of ther car and now my car sounds like 550d ASD but not only inside the car


Can you share which PIN you use from ASD to connect to your additional amplifier? Must we use amp? or can we directly connect another speaker from the ASD amp? TIA.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

sbc55 said:


> Can you share which PIN you use from ASD to connect to your additional amplifier? Must we use amp? or can we directly connect another speaker from the ASD amp? TIA.


Yes you need some not OEM Amp that supports input from speakers to do this job , you need to connect input on AMP to front right output of ASD only ! ASD must be connected to PT-CAN only .


----------



## eule91 (Jan 26, 2016)

How I can flash the ASD Module (new from BMW) ? 

I think I've to edit the FA with an VIN from M5 e.g. and then Code in E-Sys, right?


----------



## eule91 (Jan 26, 2016)

I've finally retrofit the ASD to my F11 530dx. It works. But I don't have the Top Hifi with ASD Input. I've the normal Top Hifi. As a test I have connected a normal bass-speaker to pin 3 and 4 (low-frequency signal, front left) But the output is very very quite! Whats the Problem? What means low-frequency signal and why there is no + and - in the pinout?

Thx!


----------



## adam-es (Jul 9, 2015)

My car has basic stereo sound, which does not have amplifier. And BMW F30 320i 2013. The installation is possible without the amplifier ?


----------



## eule91 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes its not a Problem, the ASD works then as an amplifier with 15 watts per Channel. Front Left + Right und Rear Left + Right.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

with standard hk amplifier with fiber optik not is possible ASD?


----------



## Black-pander (Mar 20, 2016)

Whats about the wiring of Headunit with Asd?
Is there any information?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Black-pander said:


> Whats about the wiring of Headunit with Asd?
> Is there any information?


Search in ISTA/RHEINGOLD have almost all you need


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

Can anymore share more information, please?
I have received the ASD module, and I have the 3 connectors with it.
I need to perform the wiring now I guess, I have the information in Rheingold, but I'm still confused.

would be great if someone can share some information about the correct Wiring

it's a F32 (430d) Alpina D4 (2015)


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

can someone share the PINS (Bushing Contacts) you're using. I have the 42 connector but I missed the PINS. which mm do you used ? 
thanks.


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

jagalp said:


> @mcrussel
> I will try again today.
> You suggest to connect to yellowBrown/yellowRed as KCAN lines.
> Dismounting the back again for the 10th time
> ...


Ok Thanks @McRussel
made new connections and ASD is showing up finally 

I willow continue with the next steps in E-sys.


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

Anyone an idea? 
Cant flash the ASD module


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

You need activate VCM activate in esys settings


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

UPDATE: cleared one settings with let me flash the module, although I'm still not seeing the CAFD files that can be modified on the ASD ecu.
When doing detect CAFD files, following error. second picture

Anyone knows ?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Is your data too old? Or you haven't used a type code that has ASD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

jagalp said:


> UPDATE: cleared one settings with let me flash the module, although I'm still not seeing the CAFD files that can be modified on the ASD ecu.
> When doing detect CAFD files, following error. second picture
> 
> Anyone knows ?


Clic in update VCM in settings
And Try ecu read after detect cafd (not svt read, just Ecu read)


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> Clic in update VCM in settings
> And Try ecu read after detect cafd (not svt read, just Ecu read)


same issue


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

ac_schnitzer said:


> Yes you need some not OEM Amp that supports input from speakers to do this job , you need to connect input on AMP to front right output of ASD only ! ASD must be connected to PT-CAN only .


Hi,

I have tried to connect the front right speaker output from ASD to my external amp and the sound is really not loud.

One question, u mentioned the can line (ASD) must connect to PT-CAN instead of K-Can2 (BMW F10), am i right? So i need to disconnect the kcan2 and switch to PT-CAN?

Thanks.


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

sbc55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried to connect the front right speaker output from ASD to my external amp and the sound is really not loud.
> 
> ...


Hello @sbc55,

I used KCAN on F32

Great, you almost (finally) made it 

What did you connect to let it work please ?
on the ASD pin 18-19
Power on 5
Ground on 26
PIN 3 & 4 on your speaker 
something else ?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

jagalp said:


> Hello @sbc55,
> 
> I used KCAN on F32
> 
> ...


I have tried pin 22 and 23 (front right low signal). But output really soft. I didnt try switch to PT-CAN yet. You may want to try it with PT-CAN.

Another way maybe is switch to using i8's ASD (i assume we can just flash it). The pin 1 and 2 is for external speaker.


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

I made it to see ASD in ISTA.
RadOn is working, when calling ECU options I can disable the entertainment. I can read the state of the ASD module.

However still no sound!!
Esys is coded with F82 & S55 engine, but no sound yet.
I assume it is due the connections,

Can anyone clarify what cable needs to be connected to get it working ?

Thanks.


----------



## brichi (Aug 1, 2016)

can this be done if I have the older 2013 with the CIC drive system vs NBT? 328 xdrive


----------



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

I installed my ASD today and you have also heard a motorsound (without flashing the ASD).

Now I have changed my FA to a 135i, have it flashed and the CAFD created, I can now code it, but I hear no more sound from the ASD (only the Radio), no matter what I adjust.

Is anyone able to help me?
Thank you!


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Dummy question:

I coded the ASD Module on a F30 328i 2016. I changed Model Range to F80 and Engine to S55b30, but I didn't notice any difference on the sound.

Do I have to activate it somewhere on iDrive? I mean: is there an option to check/uncheck it on iDrive commands?

I'm not sure how ASD is suposed to work. Any clue?


----------



## stiker (Dec 11, 2016)

hello, 
JoachimF ! you've got a sound asd?


----------



## Sportschmitti (Apr 28, 2017)

I would like to retrofit ASD in my 2013 F30. Cound anybody who did this all ready give me some informations? I have the standard sound system, so there is no amp. Will it work or does it only work with an Top Hifi System? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Bimmerfest


----------



## djaxy (Apr 29, 2017)

Sportschmitti said:


> I would like to retrofit ASD in my 2013 F30. Cound anybody who did this all ready give me some informations? I have the standard sound system, so there is no amp. Will it work or does it only work with an Top Hifi System?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Bimmerfest


hi guys, also have the same question ***128526;


----------



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

My ASD is working  
I flashed de ASD to a older I Step, because in the newer ones, it is disabled over the VIN


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

JoachimF said:


> My ASD is working
> I flashed de ASD to a older I Step, because in the newer ones, it is disabled over the VIN


Did you flashed it with power attached to the car specifically for the ASD ?


----------



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

No its done in 5 minutes


----------

